# So, my first week of using Bydureon is nearly over



## Duskie (Mar 13, 2012)

... And I must say, so far I'm disappointed. But I could just be expecting too much too soon.

My blood sugar has barely ever been below 10mmol, except for one time in the morning when it was 9.6. Admittedly, before I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago I was terrible with my diabetes, but I have been trying so hard to eat right in these past couple of weeks. I don't know if its down to the bydureon, but for some reason only taking a jab once a week makes me feel sort of... Insecure. Thanks to these blood sugar results, I'm worried about whether its working or not.

I was just wondering, am I just not being patient enough? Have others on the same medication been experiencing this?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Duskie, as Bydureon is so new, I don't think we have anyone else on the forum that is using it yet. I can understand your 'insecurity' about only having one injection a week when you are used to taking daily action to try and improve your blood sugars - a week must seem like an awfully long time! I imagine that it will take a little while before you begin to see the full effect of the medication - did your GP or nurse give you any indication about when you might expect to see some improvements? I know that, for some people Byetta or Victoza didn't produce results until people had been on them for a few weeks. Have you had any side-effects?

Hope things start improving for you soon - please let us know how things are going because I'm sure it will be of great interest to many of our members


----------



## Duskie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Northener, no I can't say my nurse really said when I would start seeing improvements. But she did ask me to see her in a month's time, so I'm guessing that she expected a change before then.

I can't say I've had any real side-effects. I feel lethargic and ill all the time, but that's probably due to my high blood sugar. I've had a near-constant headache too, but that might be due to my anti-depressants being changed recently as well. 

As for how things are going, well... I woke to a blood glucose result of 12.6 today. 

Thanks though, Northener, that has reassured me. Seems I have been a little impatient.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

Duskie said:


> ...Thanks though, Northener, that has reassured me. Seems I have been a little impatient.



It's only natural I think when you make such a radical change to your treatment to expect to see that it is making a difference.


----------



## Herlinda913 (Apr 18, 2012)

*When does Bydureon start working?*

Duskie,
I had the same question you did about Bydureon.  It's Tuesday night and I took the shot on Monday at 12noon.  I still dont see results.  I was wondering, did it finally work for you?? Curious..and thanks.  Anyone's feedback would greatly be appreciated.  I realized later, that this was a UK support board, and I'm from USA Kansas..hope no one minds.  Thanks again all.


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 18, 2012)

Herlinda
We do have some members here from the USA, no one is going to mind you joining, we are all here to give each other support. Diabetes is the same in GB as in the USA , so welcome aboard, and I hope you can find some answers to your questions.

John.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 18, 2012)

I think we sometimes expect results too quickly. It took me ages to see any results withthe tablets. The main thing is you have something an another appointment.

Just a suggestion for your next appointment, make a list of questions and then write down the answers. It will help you remember things better.


----------



## Lizzie53 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I was interested to read about your experiences with Bydureon. I have been using Byetta for nearly 2 years and have been happy with both the weight loss and the reduction in Blood glucose. It came down right at the start and has stayed down for nearly 2 years. On my last trip to the consultant I asked about the possibility of using Bydureon and she wasn't keen. Her view was that the Byetta was doing a good job for me and she was reluctant to put any of her Byetta patients on it if they were having good results. She said the only patients on her list who were getting it were those who couldn't manage to inject themselves and a weekly injection from a nurse is easier for them. She also felt that this new form of the drug hadn't been in use long enough for her to feel happy with it. I respect my doctor and her views as she has helped me so much so I am happy to continue with twice daily jabs. Those of you who are not seeing results with the Bydureon, did you previously have Byetta or did you go straight on to Bydureon?


----------



## Herlinda913 (May 7, 2012)

*Diabetes in Kansas*

Thank you John and others for your kind welcome.  It's been a month and the results are still not as good as I would want them to be with the Bydureon.  When I inject myself, the medicine going in stings alot, but if it's going to help me, I bear it, after all it's once a week.  My doc says that the stinging on the medicine going in is a side affect .  I've tried Victoza before this, and it worked awesome, but it would cause me to bloat with gas, and was extremely painful...so I let it go.  In order to help the Bydureon keep my sugars low, the doc is having me take metformin again.  Untill next time..thanks guys.  Onward and Foward we go....


----------



## from the south (Jun 19, 2012)

*Bydureon*

Hi!  I just started taking Bydureon Sunday (I was on Victoza for over a year).
Since the initial dose, which has only been a couple of days, my blood sugars have been running between 200 - 240.  I am never ever that high.
I do take Metformin and Glimipride also.  Does Bydureon take a few weeks to start working? My sugars usually run between 90 - 160.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2012)

from the south said:


> Hi!  I just started taking Bydureon Sunday (I was on Victoza for over a year).
> Since the initial dose, which has only been a couple of days, my blood sugars have been running between 200 - 240.  I am never ever that high.
> I do take Metformin and Glimipride also.  Does Bydureon take a few weeks to start working? My sugars usually run between 90 - 160.



Hi from the south, welcome to the forum


----------



## gbaker1953 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Bydureon User*

I have been on this wonderful drug for 5 weeks.  I was on Byetta 10mg
for 1 year.  It started providing better control after 2 weeks.  I have been
having readings of 80-120, 2 hours after meals.  I take 1000 metformin
at breakfast and at evening meal.  take Glimpride 2 mg also at evening 
meal but may have to stop due to a few low reading if I walk after dinner.
I have been a diabetic for 15 years.  I am 59.  I have lost about 5 lbs
since starting this med.  I plan to loss 10 more.  Hope all have this result.
I would recommend it to all.  The needle is not bad. I have always been
afraid of needles but this is our life we are talking about and we must be
prepared to do this to have better health.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Zaf1234 (Sep 16, 2012)

*I do not think bydureon works*

I have taken byetta in the past and that really works because you feel bit sick after taking it and don't feel like eating. Bydureon Is different I don't feel anything after taking it and I eat as before, no changes to my eating habit and because of this I don't think it works for me.


----------



## Lizzie53 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's interesting what you are saying about Bydureon. My consultant wasn't keen to let me have it as she too felt it may not work as well as Byetta. So I have stuck with the Byetta and it still works for me. Something I do think though is that some people who report that it doesn't seem to be reducing their BG's may not be making the most of the opportunity to totally change their way of eating. It isn't magic and you do need to make those changes. I found that with those diet changes my BG's came down instantly with the Byetta. I do wonder if I had been able to make those changes before Byetta I would have been able to manage. However I know I could never have reduced my portion sizes so much without it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

Zaf1234 said:


> I have taken byetta in the past and that really works because you feel bit sick after taking it and don't feel like eating. Bydureon Is different I don't feel anything after taking it and I eat as before, no changes to my eating habit and because of this I don't think it works for me.



I hadn't heard of a Type 1 using bydureon before. What insulin do you take?


----------



## Lizzie53 (Sep 17, 2012)

There was type 1 on my training course before they let me loose with it, Byetta that was - not Bydureon. She was having it to reduce her appetite. She still took her insulin of course.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

Lizzie53 said:


> There was type 1 on my training course before they let me loose with it, Byetta that was - not Bydureon. She was having it to reduce her appetite. She still took her insulin of course.



Ah! So, clearly not having that effect of Zaf1234


----------



## Bydureon novice (Sep 23, 2012)

Duskie said:


> ... And I must say, so far I'm disappointed. But I could just be expecting too much too soon.
> 
> My blood sugar has barely ever been below 10mmol, except for one time in the morning when it was 9.6. Admittedly, before I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago I was terrible with my diabetes, but I have been trying so hard to eat right in these past couple of weeks. I don't know if its down to the bydureon, but for some reason only taking a jab once a week makes me feel sort of... Insecure. Thanks to these blood sugar results, I'm worried about whether its working or not.
> 
> I was just wondering, am I just not being patient enough? Have others on the same medication been experiencing this?


I am type 2 Diabetes now for a few years.  I have been on Bydureon for 7weeks now and I found the weekly injections to suit me better than a daily one. Previoulsy on Metformin and stigliptin.  Now on Slow release Metformin 1000mg morning and night.  I found my blood glucose levels have started to come down but not the weight which is a disappointment.
I had nauseous at first on the Bydureon and portion size is reduced however my problem now is my stomach is covered in large bruised lumps despite rotating the sides.  One or two really hurt.  Will need to go and get them checked out. They seem to get worse as the weeks go on.  Has anyone else had this reaction?
Glad I found this forum.


----------

